# UBER has new info tabs in driver ratings sections.



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Maybe I never noticed it before, but I got back from taking some fares today and noticed some ">" symbols next to (Acceptance) (Cancellation) and something else.

They give you info about your over all stats now.

I like it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JDoey said:


> View attachment 119822
> View attachment 119820
> Maybe I never noticed it before, but I got back from taking some fares today and noticed some ">" symbols next to (Acceptance) (Cancellation) and something else.
> 
> ...


Yet their navigation map ran upside down 6 hours the other day,costing me the wrath of 1 customer during rush hour.
Thanks for the gimmiks uber.

Now make the damn app. Work right !
NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Yet their navigation map ran upside down 6 hours the other day,costing me the wrath of 1 customer during rush hour.
> Thanks for the gimmiks uber.
> 
> Now make the damn app. Work right !
> NO NEED TO TIP !


Lol damn!! Hahah


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I got my in app breakdown today too


----------



## Arete (Jan 31, 2017)

Why are you trying to obscure your numbers?


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Arete said:


> Why are you trying to obscure your numbers?


Cos it may enable Uber to identify him/her and then if he has other posts being critical of them they can take revenge. And yes, using AI they probably can scrape and cross check every comment if they feel like it, then have the trip algorithm do payback. And no, nothing is too petty for Travis and his brats.


----------



## Arete (Jan 31, 2017)

UberAnt39 said:


> Cos it may enable Uber to identify him/her and then if he has other posts being critical of them they can take revenge. And yes, using AI they probably can scrape and cross check every comment if they feel like it, then have the trip algorithm do payback. And no, nothing is too petty for Travis and his brats.


Some of you guys (and gals) are really quite paranoid. Not saying it can't happen... but it does seem rather unlikely. Besides, if you were trying to cover your tracks, you may want to obscure all numbers -- you know, to be safe


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Arete said:


> Some of you guys (and gals) are really quite paranoid. Not saying it can't happen... but it does seem rather unlikely. Besides, if you were trying to cover your tracks, you may want to obscure all numbers -- you know, to be safe


Just 'cos we're paranoid doesn't mean Travis isn't out to get us 
Could always just call it common sense though.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

That info is new to some people--me, for example--but it has been around for a while for other drivers.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Sometimes, however, their ratings math is screwy: https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubermath-is-amusing.165415/


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

New to me and was going to post. Now they just need to tell us what they said....


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Yet their navigation map ran upside down 6 hours the other day,costing me the wrath of 1 customer during rush hour.
> Thanks for the gimmiks uber.
> 
> Now make the damn app. Work right !
> NO NEED TO TIP !


I think you are talking about the N icon on your map. It should also have a red arrow on it.

Next time try tapping it. It should straighten out your map.


----------

